# Erdung Hutschienen auf verzinkter Montageplatte (Nochmal; Sorry!)



## popdog (17 Juli 2015)

Sorry, dass ich das Thema nochmals aufgreife. Ja, ich weiß: es gibt dazu bereits einen mehrere Seiten langen Beitrag. Aber irgendwie bin ich mir immer noch nicht ganz sicher. 

Ich habe einen Rittal-TS8-Schaltschrank mit verzinkter Montageplatte.
Darauf sind mehrere Hutschienen mit M5-Schrauben und Kontaktscheiben montiert (5 Stück auf 100cm).
Auf der untersten Hutschiene sitzen die meisten Reihenklemmen (Einspeisung 35qmm, Abgänge zu den Verbrauchern, etc). Auch von der untersten Schiene sind die restlichen Teile des Schrankes über PE-Klemmen geerdet.

Auf den anderen Hutschienen sitzen vereinzelt mal PE-Klemmen - z.B. um Netzteile zu erden oder als Abgriff für eine Funktionserde.

Muss ich die Hutschienen nun trotzdem nochmals mittels PE-Klemmen und 16qmm miteinander verbinden?

Falls ja: darf ich die dann Kaskadieren (PE Schiene 1 -> PE Schiene 2 -> PE Schiene 3 usw.) oder muss ich das sternförmig machen?


Meiner Meinung nach reicht die Montageplatte und korrekte Befestigung der Hutschienen mittels Kontaktscheiben aus.
Dass man keine Erde mit Kabelschuh an eine Befestigungsschraube eines Gerätes (z.B. Netzteil auf Montageplatte) klemmt, ist klar.



Dankeschön!


----------



## silverfreaky (17 Juli 2015)

Natürlich reicht das.Die PE-Klemmen sind ja für Motoren,u.s.w.

Interessanter ist wie klemmst du den Schrim der Analogwertleitungen auf.


----------



## popdog (17 Juli 2015)

silverfreaky schrieb:


> Interessanter ist wie klemmst du den Schrim der Analogwertleitungen auf.



Mit so einer C-Profil und EMV-Kombischiene:
http://www.rittal.com/de-de/product/show/variantdetail.action?productID=2388125


----------



## silverfreaky (18 Juli 2015)

Sehr gut.


----------



## Vbxler (18 Juli 2015)

Wobei man nicht vergessen sollte, dass eine 'normale' Hutschiene (Stahlblech verzinkt 35x7,5 oder 35x10) 
einem vergleichbarem Cu-Querschnitt von 16mm² entspricht. Das reicht bei einer Einspeisung von 35mm² aus.
Bei größeren Querschnitten gibt es entsprechend stärkere Hutschienen bzw. andere Materialien.


----------

